# Living near Glyfada and St Lawrence College



## Paola Gratsos (3 mo ago)

Hi,
I’m looking to move to Athens area for start of school year 2023/2024. My daughter will be starting her A’levels then. She’s currently at a Grammar school in the UK.
How bad is the noise re airport traffic/ mouse pollution?! 
would really welcome some thoughts on which is better in terms of school life/academia - Campion, St Catherine’s or St Lawrence?
🙏 thank you!!


----------



## Grekofil (3 mo ago)

Paola Gratsos said:


> Hi,
> I’m looking to move to Athens area for start of school year 2023/2024. My daughter will be starting her A’levels then. She’s currently at a Grammar school in the UK.
> How bad is the noise re airport traffic/ mouse pollution?!
> would really welcome some thoughts on which is better in terms of school life/academia - Campion, St Catherine’s or St Lawrence?
> 🙏 thank you!!


The airport moved 24 Km away in 2004. Glyfada is the best olace in Greece to live on.








GLYFADA - Athens riviera. | Facebook


Glyfada (gresk: Γλυφάδα) er en forstadskommune til Athen, Hellas' hovedstad. Forstaden hører til de mest velstående i Athen. Administrativt hører kommunen inn under prefekturområdet Athen og...




www.facebook.com


----------

